# too late in the year for milo?



## Stegs (Aug 29, 2017)

here in michigan we are cooling off

weather forecast for the next 10 days show sun, highs in the 60, lows in the 40's

no rain predicted for atleast 8 days

Last week friday i did a app of 8-24-24 for my seedling that have been mowed 3 times now.

wondering if its too late to do a milo app on my front lawn? or should i just wait and see what the 8-24-24 does and just leave it this year?

I know you want to limit growth going into fall, but im not putting down alot of nitrogen just trying to feed new grass seedling


----------



## stotea (Jul 31, 2017)

I highly doubt it would hurt anything or even have much of an impact this year. Milo release is just so slow, especially during cooler temps.


----------



## Stegs (Aug 29, 2017)

ok i wont mess with it then. Ill just see what my other fert does for this fall


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

Save it for next spring. Like stotea said, the cooler temps decrease the soil microbe activity that would break it down. Plus, you are probably in or near the "pause", "wait", "slow down" or whatever the name-de-jour is, meaning you shouldn't be promoting any top growth via additional nitrogen at this point.


----------

